# Грыжи дисков L4-L5, L5-S1, протрузия диска L3-L4



## Валерий Валерьевич (23 Сен 2015)

Здравствуйте,подскажите примерный план лечения,тк в нашем городе большой риск попасть к равнодушному врачу.у моего мужа возраст 28лет,вес 86кг.рост 187см.появились боли в пояснице,и боли,онемение в ногах,недавно сделали МРТ.заключение  МР картина дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений в пояснично-крестцовом отделе позвоночника .Грыжи дисков
 L4\L5.L5\S1/протрузия диска L3/L4.у специалистов на данный момент не был,и если кто знает ,подскажите хорошего специалиста в г Тюмень,заранее благодарю


----------



## La murr (23 Сен 2015)

*Валерий Валерьевич*, здравствуйте!
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме. 
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/

Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------

